# Spoiled kids cringe aka First World problems



## Monika H. (Jul 3, 2018)

Spoiled kids: you can find them everywhere, no matter the country, language or skin color. Somewhere in the world, there's someone aged 3 up to 30 who is throwing a tantrum for something they did not deserve but felt entitled to.



Kiwis, you can share content you find on the web or your personal experiences with spoiled people.
They can not only be kids: the 40 years old mother who complains over the spiciness of the sauce and asks to see a manager is fair game.
I'll get the thread on with a couple of screens.


 

 



So, dear Kiwis, share your stories and content.
I am not asking you, I want it now, now, NOW!!!!


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jul 3, 2018)

There's this old classic:






I know using _My Super Sweet 16_ is cheating, but idgaf.

Charlie Brooker put it perfectly: "Actually I think it's an Al-Qaeda recruitment film".


----------



## thejackal (Jul 3, 2018)

The chinese "students" in the PNW that are literally rocking brand new everything.  I do mean literally.  Brand new BMW/Audi/Mercedes (usually white for extra tackiness), brand new Nikes/Pradas, brand new handbag for the girls, brand new watch for the guys.

It's some of the most conspicuous consumption you'll see.   New money, foreign country, long way away from the rents, and trying way too hard to "dress American" (seriously lay off the nike jumpsuits with the supreme hat) is a bad combo.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 3, 2018)

There's a reason it's called "spoiled". These people are basically useless to anyone else for the rest of their lives.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 3, 2018)

Come on bro, her dog died. That's not spoiled that's sad.


----------



## Nekromantik (Jul 3, 2018)

My old roommate was the baby of his family and it was his first time out on his own. It was right after Thanksgiving and everyone had brought back leftovers. Now you would think that 4 people with leftovers all in the same fridge would share. I mean it was all mostly the same stuff, turkey, stuffing, potatoes ect. 

Nope! Baby brat threw a fit because someone had eaten his breast meat, he kept track, and he would find out who it was and if it happened again someone was getting stabbed. He than drove back to his parents place and got more turkey for himself and a fridge that he put in the wash room that was than blocked with the couch.

We never touched his food again, even if he was the one to cook we turned it down. We moved out not long after.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone else contemplate how easy it would be to kidnap some of these little shits for ransom?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 3, 2018)

I used to work in retail and parents would let their kids tear through the stores I worked at and not make them clean up after themselves.  

I completely blame the parents for shit like this.


----------



## Muttnik (Jul 3, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I used to work in retail and parents would let their kids tear through the stores I worked at and not make them clean up after themselves.
> 
> I completely blame the parents for shit like this.



I've done retail work too in the past and I've noticed that lots of parents most of the time will only shut their kids up by letting them use the tablet while they're shopping. Parenting is hard but I think a good deal of the problem is that kids are being raised just by tablets as a substitute for learning patience and alternative forms of entertainment. Screentime is fun, sure, but kids are becoming jaded and disconnected way earlier than they should be.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2018)

Alto said:


> I've done retail work too in the past and I've noticed that lots of parents most of the time will only shut their kids up by letting them use the tablet while they're shopping. Parenting is hard but I think a good deal of the problem is that kids are being raised just by tablets as a substitute for learning patience and alternative forms of entertainment. Screentime is fun, sure, but kids are becoming jaded and disconnected way earlier than they should be.



Worse, they're probably shitting up this site posting here now.  Tell me you haven't noticed it this summer.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 3, 2018)

Alto said:


> I've done retail work too in the past and I've noticed that lots of parents most of the time will only shut their kids up by letting them use the tablet while they're shopping. Parenting is hard but I think a good deal of the problem is that kids are being raised just by tablets as a substitute for learning patience and alternative forms of entertainment. Screentime is fun, sure, but kids are becoming jaded and disconnected way earlier than they should be.


Sounds similar to the argument against TV used as a distraction when I was a kid; however, the TV wasn't as portable as electronic are today.  I especially hate the TV's built into cars.  I know being bored sucks, but if you're constantly stimulated you'll never have to time to be creative.

Edit:
Example of the problem:




This commercial makes my blood boil.
There's *no way* my mom would clean up this mess for me.  I'd be forced to clean it up and then probably punished for being an idiot.  This fucking dumbass of a mother just smiles, shakes her head, and then clean up this mess her old enough to know better kid made.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 3, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/super-smash-bros-community.35026/page-12
Spoiled brats complaining about their favorite characters/waifus not being playable in a game that already has 65+ characters, including every character from past entries and fan favorite Ridley.
Fandoms are the most spoiled brats of all time.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2018)

Dr. Tremolo said:


> he's angry that he can't visit places he dreams of visiting like New York City



Very simple lesson on how to visit New York City.

1:  Go to New York City
2:  Walk Around
3:  Go back home

Ta-da, you just visited New York City!  Take a few bucks to have a slice of pizza, because that's really the only good thing you can experience in that shithole.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jul 3, 2018)

I posted this in the Horrors of the "Professional" World thread, but I'm reposting it here because it's a perfect example of this:

While I was at my old law firm (before I finished my legal studies) we had a reasonably steady stream of work experience people come through, mostly kids who'd just finished their GCSEs or A-Levels and were looking to get a taste of the professional world. Most of them completed the mundane tasks they were given to do with a good degree of competence, however there was one who was different. Let's call her Spoilt Bitch.

Spoilt Bitch got her work experience because she was the daughter of a good friend of one of the Senior Solicitors in my team. Now, I'm not going to decry someone getting something because of nepotism, because we had another work experience girl at the time who was the girlfriend of the Partner's son and she was very helpful. However, I am going to decry Spoilt Bitch because of what she did with her work experience.

Spoilt Bitch arrives at the firm bright and early on Monday morning for four days' work. She's introduced to the team, given a desk and told what needs to be done. She was given a fairly important (but boring) task which involved going through a list of firms which did similar (but different) work to our firm and compiling them into a spreadsheet with additional details. It's expected it'll take her most of the four days to complete.

About an hour after beginning her task, Spoilt Bitch walks over to the Senior Solicitor who'd given her the work experience in the first place and says:
"Can't I have something more interesting to do?"
The Senior Solicitor looks at her, flabbergasted, and says:
"No. It's a job that needs doing."
Spoilt Bitch goes back to her desk and keeps doing the task she's been assigned. Now, I'm sure most of you here know that if you're lucky enough to get some work experience with a company, you do whatever they tell you to do. Even if you're just shining everyone's shoes or making coffee, the fact you have something to put on your CV makes it all worth it. You certainly don't go up to the person who's been kind enough to give you a chance and say:
"I'm bored! Give me something better!"
Even kids who are barely out of school get this. I was shocked to come across someone for whom this was an alien concept.

Wednesday rolls around and we haven't had any trouble from Spoilt Bitch since that incident. I come in that morning to find the Senior Solicitor sitting at his desk looking half shocked, half angry. I ask him what's wrong and he tells me he got an email from Spoilt Bitch saying she wouldn't be in for her last two days because she's going on holiday that weekend and she'd rather spend her remaining time hanging out with her friends. The worst part was, the Senior Solicitor couldn't even send a rude reply back because she was the daughter of a family friend, so he had to settle for having a long rant to the team about the incident and swearing that if she ever asked for work experience again, or a reference from him, he'd say no. And what's worse is that I then had to complete the task Spoilt Bitch had left undone, which ended up eating a full four days of my time.

Getting work experience at a law firm is _incredibly _difficult, and not to brag, but this firm was a very prestigious one. There are people out there who would've killed for the opportunity Spoilt Bitch was given, so to have her throw it away like that... it made us all more than a little angry.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 3, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> Come on bro, her dog died. That's not spoiled that's sad.



"My dog died and my parent's were too cheap to get me more than one present!"

What's wrong with this statement?


----------



## Snoipah (Jul 3, 2018)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> "My dog died and my parent's were too cheap to get me more than one present!"
> 
> What's wrong with this statement?



The child's birth.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jul 3, 2018)

I got a lot of shit when I was a kid but, I had to behave good to get it, so I really wasnt that spoiled.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 3, 2018)

I had already posted this one in the School Stories thread, but like @TheImportantFart post, this one showcases a spoiled person acting immature.

I had a classmate who was one of the best, if not THE best student of our school. Mature, intelligent, highest grades of the class, very nice and reasonably pretty. She never bragged about her accomplishments (she had won a scholarship and was a talented tennis AND chess player), was always approachable for a chat (in fact, she would approach by herself people who would seem lonely or down the weather), and she'd even go do volunteer service.
Teacher and students alike adored her, and I assume her parents did too. Basically, an IRL Mary Sue. So, let's call her Mary Sue.

Towards April comes a project to do in couples which is a presentation of WWII and how it affected our country.
I was going to do it with another friend, with whom I had always done this kind of assignments.

Well, Mary Sue knew that I was a WWII sperg and that I collected (and still do) Nazi and Soviet related objects, because I once showed her pics and some items. She assumed my intention for the project was to bring documents and items from my collection to make a show and tell, which to be fair was my plan.

Knowing this would earn lots of point with the teacher, she basically started pestering me to do the project with her. She started nice enough, like offering to buy me breakfast or drafting out how we could present the items. But soon became very pressuring and insistent, and it became outright clear she just cared about getting that near-perfect grade with the project.

It came to a head a morning when she offered me money and to go out on a date if I did the project with her. Irritated but trying to be polite, I turn her away again, telling her I'll be doing it with my friend.

That was when she lost it. She went on a shitfit that she wasn't going to lower her score for that fucking project (her words, and I had never heard her swear up until then), that I was an idiot and ungrateful after all the things she had done for me. I too lost my patience and basically told her she was so spoiled and used to be pampered by her parents and teachers that she was no longer capable of understanding what "no" means.
She just told me to fuck off and stormed away.
I thought that she wasn't that nice after all, and that it was all an act.


Spoiler: How it ended



Except for the fact that the very same afternoon, she called me and apologized for how she behaved, that she acted like that because she felt pressured to be the best in that project too, and that she was going to the project with a guy who needed her help to get a good grade.
In the end we got both more or less the same grade, and she even wanted to celebrate by bringing me, my friend and the classmate who did the project with her (a borderline but good natured exceptional individual) to get a pizza and chill.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 3, 2018)

Snoipah said:


> The child's birth.


Also the parent's steady diet of Soylent.

Seriously, it's like these people are actually afraid of their children.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Jul 3, 2018)

Rich spoiled kids are the worst.

Add in social media, plastic surgery, and internet fame and you get an unholy case of spoiled brats. 

Social media really opened the door for spoiled kids to flaunt their designer bags and clothes to millions and for us plebs to see just how shitty the world could be.






Here's an example. Most are rich due to family wealth, but there's been a growing number of kids who create a business and become millionares overnight.

And you have a few who just win the lottery or are really good at poker.


----------



## triangleboy (Jul 3, 2018)

Eh, I'd be willing to cut Dead Dog Kid some slack I think. Spoiled or not, kids very often have a warped sense of things that are important, especially if they're deeply upset already. I'd imagine a pet dying is pretty traumatizing for a kid and may cause them to act in ways they normally wouldn't.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jul 3, 2018)

Getting your inheritance young is also a surefire way to fuck a kid up.

One of my colleagues at work told me that her half brother got his inheritance while he was still at university after his mum died. He used the money to buy a flat mortgage free and still has enough left to live on for the rest of his life. As a result, he's doing absolutely nothing with himself - no job, no friends, nothing.

Another work colleague said a similar thing happened with his half sister. When his dad died, he left her a little more than her half siblings since she was younger than them and he figured she'd need it more as she's old enough to look after herself but doesn't have an established career. Well, less than a year's passed and she's already blown £25,000 on boob implants and other frivolities.

The inheritance act. Not even once.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jul 3, 2018)

My other half works for a pretty big multinational company, doing computer shit.  Usually when jobs are advertised for the company there's way more applicants than there are jobs, so the company have the luxury of choosing the best applicant they can get.

One year they decided they could do better.  That they should give back to the community and help young people along.  So they took on a youth trainee - 16 years old - for a basic computer shit job that offered a tonne of training, certifications out of your ears, pretty much guaranteed job and promotion at the end of it, and _an employees_ _wage _(not a shitty youth training scheme £35 a week)_.   _We're talking a wage enough to get your own place and maybe even a small car if you were careful.  At the age of 16.  The guy who got the job should've been screaming joy from the rooftops about his luck.

Except he was a sullen little shit who looked like he'd been dragged through a hedge backwards, often came in late, regularly missed Mondays (hangover from the weekend), and did exactly none of his tasks on time, mostly because he spent most of his time fucking about on his mobile phone.  At his 3-month review, his manager told him he needed to start coming in on time and meeting deadlines or he faced losing his job - but they gave him another 3 months to sort himself out.  After all, work is a big change from school, right?

Same again, for the next three months.  Refused to wear a shirt and tie.  Came in in trainers, and acted surprised when this was a problem as the trainers were new and some expensive brand.  Complained about 'boring' work but never seemed to do any.  Same talk again with the manager at the review meeting about missing work deadlines, only this time the kid received a written warning, and was told if he missed another deadline he would lose his job.

He didn't turn up the next day.  Instead he called in saying he couldn't be arsed with all the hassle of deadlines and getting in at 8:30am, and bragged that he'd spent most of his time playing computer games instead of working.  So he was fired, and the company have never taken on another trainee again.

That wasn't just looking a gift horse in the mouth, it was shitting in it and taking a selfie.  Utter idiot.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Jul 3, 2018)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> My other half works for a pretty big multinational company, doing computer shit.  Usually when jobs are advertised for the company there's way more applicants than there are jobs, so the company have the luxury of choosing the best applicant they can get.
> 
> One year they decided they could do better.  That they should give back to the community and help young people along.  So they took on a youth trainee - 16 years old - for a basic computer shit job that offered a tonne of training, certifications out of your ears, pretty much guaranteed job and promotion at the end of it, and _an employees_ _wage _(not a shitty youth training scheme £35 a week)_.   _We're talking a wage enough to get your own place and maybe even a small car if you were careful.  At the age of 16.  The guy who got the job should've been screaming joy from the rooftops about his luck.
> 
> ...




Yikes! Most teens would be happy to have that type of job, but this guy really shot himself in the foot.

Not only did he lose a chance to make bank for a good chunk of his life, but he also burned bridges with the company for future employment.

Now he's going to really regret it when he's in his 20s and cant make anywhere near the amount he made in his teens.

Oh well.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jul 3, 2018)

Fandom Trash said:


> Yikes! Most teens would be happy to have that type of job, but this guy really shot himself in the foot.
> 
> Not only did he lose a chance to make bank for a good chunk of his life, but he also burned bridges with the company for future employment.
> 
> ...


He also fucked it up for other kids too.  The company got burned once and decided not to take on trainees like that again.


----------



## Snoipah (Jul 3, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Also the parent's steady diet of Soylent.
> 
> Seriously, it's like these people are actually afraid of their children.



They ARE, but not in a "don't beat me!" kind of way (OK, sometimes they are). Most of those children are the sons of successful people that were once poor.
For example, a rich businessman could have been selling candy on the streets to help with his family's income 30 years ago. That makes the parents very overprotective, because they think that spoiling their brats is the best way to avoid seeing them in the same situation they were once in. In other words, the parents generally do the wrong thing for the right reasons.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 3, 2018)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> My other half works for a pretty big multinational company, doing computer shit.  Usually when jobs are advertised for the company there's way more applicants than there are jobs, so the company have the luxury of choosing the best applicant they can get.
> 
> One year they decided they could do better.  That they should give back to the community and help young people along.  So they took on a youth trainee - 16 years old - for a basic computer shit job that offered a tonne of training, certifications out of your ears, pretty much guaranteed job and promotion at the end of it, and _an employees_ _wage _(not a shitty youth training scheme £35 a week)_.   _We're talking a wage enough to get your own place and maybe even a small car if you were careful.  At the age of 16.  The guy who got the job should've been screaming joy from the rooftops about his luck.
> 
> ...



Something similar happened to my SO when she did her internship in a government-sponsored program. She was alongside three other internees. Two of them were serious and dedicated like hers, and one even became a friend with whom she keeps contact today. But the third internee, the only male; was cocky, slacked off, always complained about the work and continually tried to hit up on the other internees, full knowing they were all engaged (we were already dating at that time). He eventually stopped showing up and taking calls from his supervisor. He simply disappeared, his degree and certification be damned.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jul 3, 2018)

Dont forget this hit piece that everybody on Youtube milked dry the last month until this day.





If the Parents are careless, so are their children.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jul 3, 2018)

Y'know I used to think this Weird Al song was an exaggeration, until I discovered this website and found out how stupid and selfish people can be.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 3, 2018)

FeverGlitch said:


> Dont forget this hit piece that everybody on Youtube milked dry the last month until this day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @Martys_not_smarty I was going to say I found your first target, but from the sound of it, I'm not sure her mom would pay to get her back. She might pay you to keep her.

EDIT: I am amused that basically everything in that closet other than the heels is made out of cow skin with a label stamped on it.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 3, 2018)

This is why I'm sending my offspring to Somalia to fight for warlords as soon as they can talk. They'll be thrilled with the meager lifestyle I can provide them after that.

And probably also hate me for the whole war is hell thing, but you gotta look at the bigger picture.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 3, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> This is why I'm sending my offspring to Somalia to fight for warlords as soon as they can talk. They'll be thrilled with the meager lifestyle I can provide them after that.
> 
> And probably also hate me for the whole war is hell thing, but you gotta look at the bigger picture.


Send them to Mexico to fight for the cartels. Same result, you'll end up murdered in your sleep but getting them there will be cheaper!


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 3, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> Send them to Mexico to fight for the cartels. Same result, you'll end up murdered in your sleep but getting them there will be cheaper!


I'll have them sell chiclets. On the American side of the border. Making up to $3 in daily profits!

It's the perfect plan.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 3, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I'll have them sell chiclets. On the American side of the border. Making up to $3 in daily profits!
> 
> It's the perfect plan.


Now you're talking!


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jul 3, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> Now you're talking!


Send them to China and let them make the smartphones they will loose or break.


----------



## OhGoy (Jul 4, 2018)

ah, yes... there's nothing quite like living a childhood where you could get beaten for the slightest of errors, only to grow up and see that kids are actively being rewarded for their bad behavior

spoiled children are there to remind you of one thing and one thing only:

_life just isn't fair_


----------



## MG 620 (Jul 4, 2018)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Anyone else contemplate how easy it would be to kidnap some of these little shits for ransom?



What makes you think anyone would pay?


----------



## millais (Jul 4, 2018)

Those younger people who ceaselessly bitch and moan about not being able to read and write in cursive script. Holy hell is that grating. They always complain that since penmanship is no longer taught in school, it's not their fault, when really, it more often than not stems from an overreliance on typewritten documents on the computer. It only required 2 semesters of half-assedly copying letters and words for maybe 2-3 hours a week in a cursive composition workbook to teach my age cohort how to read and write cursive. Imagine being unable to read at least half the handwritten documentation produced in the history of the world. Might as well be illiterate if you need a transcription of almost every handwritten document from before the 1990s-2000s. Now I know how all those old 19th century German scholars felt when the academic standard changed from Fraktur script to Latin script.

I used to have a very fine and fluid conventional cursive script as my handwriting default since I suffered hand cramps when printing disjointed letters as a child, but as I got older, I noticed most of my peers and younger people simply did not recognize the cursive equivalent of many print letters (especially z, s r, f, J,G,k), so I have had to make my cursive script for those troublesome letters more closely resemble the print form so it is recognizable to the cursive-illiterates.


----------



## SadClownMan (Jul 4, 2018)

I remember when I got my first bicycle, a used screamer 1 bicycle with ape hangers on it, that my grandpa use to have as a kid and gave to me. I thought I was the coolest kid on the block and even though that was my only Christmas present since at the time we couldn't afford much I was more than happy because aside from the bike looking awesome as hell It was the thought that counted. It kinda makes me sad seeing these kids get so spoiled (Jesus H. I sound like such a fucking boomer right now) and cry when their parents don't get them the newest fucking tech on a silver platter. I mean its very easy to blame the kid for being a spoiled brat but the problem runs so much deeper. One, the parents that put their kids up on this grand pedestal and act like their child can do no wrong in this world. As a result the parents just throw money and gifts at the child without making them work for it in any capacity and unfortunately the child becomes accustomed to such behavior and it sticks with them. Second the culture of touchy feels crap. What I mean by that is the gold star, giving out participation awards for doing nothing or poorly. Kids again become accustom to doing nothing/very below average receiving praise despite them not deserving it. People, parents, and schools are to scared of hurting their feelings and not reprimand the behavior when it needs to be corrected. Just saying half of these spoiled brats problems could be solved by some corporal punishment, like a light rap on the knuckles with a ruler or spanking with a flipflop. So yeah its a multitude of problems and I feel like the onus of their shitty behavior is not 100% on them, but they can easily break this chain of behavior if they would just sit back, relax, and do some self reflection


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's something I remember from lurking Facepunch's DeviantArt horrors thread a while back. Some DA brat throws a tantrum via journal because his dad won't take him to some stupid movie:


----------



## Carmilla (Jul 4, 2018)

Wow...and here I thought I was a spoiled brat...man, some of these kids really make me wonder about the future.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jul 4, 2018)

I seen some minor cases of people being spoiled. Those being when a teenager got a new iphone and then bitched and complained for on-end about how it was the wrong color or brand. Now, if a normal person got a very expensive phone, they might be very happy (if they could maintain the service) and even if it was the wrong color, they'd still be happy they'd got one.

Not these people. They'd bitch and complain about how there life was over...because of a goddamn phone being the WRONG color.

In retail I also saw some crazy shit with kids being the absolute worst, destroying everything in their path and the parents not giving a fuck. Saw these two kids literally have google watches and 2 cellphones, not listening to the mother and crap. The mother threatened to I shit you not, "crack a phone in his ass" and he still didn't listen. Maybe it's because you caved in and gave him TWO PHONES and a google watch. By the way the kids couldn't have been older than 8 and 10.

Another case wasn't from me, but from my mother. During my freshman year, they had a move-in day/introduction-day. You know, seminars and shit. I was hanging out at one of my friends dorms, but since I was commuting and didn't have a car at the time she had to pick me up. She witnessed this spoiled kid, nice clothes and all, cursing out her mother who only was telling her goodbye. Now the mom could've been a jerk, but considering what she saw of the kid and how much she cursed out the parent, I doubt that.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 4, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> Maybe it's because you caved in and gave him TWO PHONE and a google watch.


Jesus Christ. I never had a phone before I was 13, and it wasn't even a smartphone, much less an IPhone.
When I was 9 though, my mother gifted me a PSP, which I cherished and cared for that I still have it even now, and occasionally play GTA on.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jul 4, 2018)

This past December I was helping distribute presents at Toys for Tots when a morbidly obese hoodrat family (mom, dad, five kids, all looked younger than 10 years of age, shapes ranging from Chantal to Amberlynn Reid) waddled up and started demanding iPhones and iPads. I wasn't too surprised, that kind of crap is becoming more common each year. I politely stated that we didn't distribute such electronics, not I'd give a shiny new smart phone to a family decked out in stacks of gold chains and Michael Kors accessories. 

Anyway, all the kids start screeching at the top of their lungs about how they never get anything they want. The crocodile tears and snot bubbles were in full force. Two of the brats were rolling around on the floor, one was slamming his previous gen iPhone against his forehead, another was trying trying to punch the front desk and was failing because he was so fat, and the last one was tugging on the mom's MK purse demanding that she call the police on us... the people managing donated toys for the holiday season. 

One worker ducked behind some of the boxes to call the cops, and everyone else was too shocked to speak or move. I excused myself, claiming that I'd go find someone who could help them. I actually went to retrieve my purse to get some gelatin blood capsules. I hid two under my tongue, went back, and started to deliver an apology, then began dry heaving. It got the parents' attention, but the little shits were still screaming until I spit up the fake blood. After one big, "Oh HELL naw!" they collectively shut the hell up and decided to leave, but not before the police had arrived and were waiting for them outside.



Spoiler: About the capsules



I keep them in my purse out of habit and paranoia. A friend suggested them to me while I was working at a pharmacy and was dealing with a creep customer. The guy couldn't take NO for an answer began trying to follow me home. One night I stopped at a biker bar, and when he got out of his car and followed me inside I spit up the blood on his shoes, crying, and asking why he was trying to follow me home. That caught the attention of a handful of burly biker men, and that scared the fucker off completely. The police were contacted for good measure.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 4, 2018)

BhertMern said:


> This past December I was helping distribute presents at Toys for Tots when a morbidly obese hoodrat family (mom, dad, five kids, all looked younger than 10 years of age, shapes ranging from Chantal to Amberlynn Reid) waddled up and started demanding iPhones and iPads. I wasn't too surprised, that kind of crap is becoming more common each year. I politely stated that we didn't distribute such electronics, not I'd give a shiny new smart phone to a family decked out in stacks of gold chains and Michael Kors accessories.
> 
> Anyway, all the kids start screeching at the top of their lungs about how they never get anything they want. The crocodile tears and snot bubbles were in full force. Two of the brats were rolling around on the floor, one was slamming his previous gen iPhone against his forehead, another was trying trying to punch the front desk and was failing because he was so fat, and the last one was tugging on the mom's MK purse demanding that she call the police on us... the people managing donated toys for the holiday season.
> 
> ...


Did anything come of the cops showing up on creepy dude? Did you at least get a restraining order? What happened to the family? You can't leave us hanging like that!

EDIT: I just recalled the tale of Darren. Years ago, when I worked at GameStop (I know, I know), we'd always get a rash of kids (16 and up) applying for summer jobs. Most were normal. Some thought they were going to get paid to play video games. I was a shift manager, not the store manager, but the SM gave me the authority to hire as I saw fit, and all managers could send problem employees home with a recommendation to fire, but SM had the final say on that. He rarely disagreed with any of the shift manager's recommendations to fire.
Anyway, I get a bunch of applications. I discarded the ones that weren't filled out correctly at once. If you can't follow directions on a form, I don't want you. After narrowing it down to five, I made calls. One was to a young man named Darren, who had not indicated any previous work experience on his application. But he was also 17, so I figured it was his first rodeo. Fortunately, the SM had trained us on asking good screener questions. I was grateful for that, you'll see why shortly.

Darren comes in for his interview, and constantly asked when he could start. I kept trying to steer him back to answering my questions. Finally, I asked "are you able to take direction?" and he gave me a look usually reserved for livestock standing on railroad crossings. He said and I quote "I won't be taking direction. I'll be giving it. I'm going to be store manager." I managed to choke back a laugh and politely informed him this was for a sales associate job, under the direction of a store manager or shift manager, and if he wanted to be store manager, he'd have to stay with the company and work his way up.

His response was akin to if I'd just told he was going to be working in the coal mines for 16 hours a day at 2 bucks an hour. He raised his voice and said "I am not some common person, I go to Perfecto Prep (that's not what's it called, obviously, but it's my city's most exclusive private school, and they don't offer scholarships. It's expensive as fuck, so only rich kids can go there) and I will be store manager! I told him I didn't appreciate his tone, and the interview was over, and he'd have to reapply in six months. He stormed out, insisting I'd be hearing from his parent's lawyer.

Well, lo and behold, his lawyer didn't call, but his dad did. Dad was polite, and asked me to please hire his son, because they wanted him to learn to earn his own money and apparently he was too much of a fuckup and spoiled brat to get a job via the rich people network (he didn't put it like that, but that's what I picked up on). I told him if I did, he'd have to understand he was at the bottom of the pecking order, and I'd fire him if he didn't follow directions. I told him to speak to his son, and have him (not dad) call me back to set up another interview. The only reason I did this is because I was morbidly curious if he'd be able to dial down his ego enough to work with the peasants. Apparently, that conversation didn't go well, because he never called back. Never saw him again after that.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jul 4, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> Did anything come of the cops showing up on creepy dude? Did you at least get a restraining order? What happened to the family? You can't leave us hanging like that!


Creep was arrested, and I moved out of the state not long after that happened for unrelated reasons. Last I heard he was locked up for trying to sell meth to teenagers.

The parents were arrested and had to be driven away in an ambulance due to their size. The brats went to stay with an unfortunate relative for the night. One of the cops said that was the third time in a week that the family had been harassing local charities for new iPhones.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 4, 2018)

BhertMern said:


> Creep was arrested, and I moved out of the state not long after that happened for unrelated reasons. Last I heard he was locked up for trying to sell meth to teenagers.
> 
> The parents were arrested and had to be driven away in an ambulance due to their size. The brats went to stay with an unfortunate relative for the night. One of the cops said that was the third time in a week that the family had been harassing local charities for new iPhones.


I'm going to stock blood capsules in my backpack for work. Next time Impossible Client #3 comes in, he's got a surprise coming! Do you know how to fake a gunshot wound? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Jul 4, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I'm going to stock blood capsules in my backpack for work. Next time Impossible Client #3 comes in, he's got a surprise coming! Do you know how to fake a gunshot wound? Asking for a friend.


I don't, sorry! I haven't had to resort to that, at least not yet.

Here's another story:


Spoiler: Mom won't control her kids? Tell her you have diarrhea!



One of my mother's friends owns a gorgeous antique shop where she allows local vendors to sell their goods. All was going well until double wide stroller momma showed up. Both of her kids were probably about 5 or 6 years old, so they didn't need a stroller. They were also able bodied. I know this because they were tearing down the aisles screeching so loudly that you'd think someone had been murdered.

I was there moving in some of my own things to sell, and tried to be quiet and keep to myself in the hopes of not being noticed. Mom was on her phone ignoring everything that Antique Lady was saying to her, not giving a damn if her kids broke anything unless it was their own bones. I started moving a wooden chest to my little section of the store. Brat #1 runs up to me and yells, "THAT LOOKS HEAVY THAT LOOKS HEAVY THAT LOOKS HEAVY YOU'RE WEAK YOU'RE WEAK!" I set down the chest, keeping quiet, and stayed in the area to rearrange some things. Brat #2 comes over and loudly declares, "THERE'S NO TOYS HEEEEEERRRRRE!" Seeing an opportunity to get them out, I mentioned that there's a toy store down the road (there's not) and that they should tell their mom about it. They bolted off to find her.

A few seconds later I heard more screeching, "THE STROLLERS STUCK THE STROLLERS STUCK THE STROLLERS STUCK MOMMY DO SOMETHING NOOOOOOOW!" She some how got the fat hunk of plastic stuck between two tables. Easy fix if the little shit drips would move. But they were jumping up and down yelling, "MOMMY I WANT TO SIT NOW" and "I WANT ICE CREAM ICE CREAM NOW ICE CREAM ICE CREAM!" I'm not religious, but I started talking to Jesus at that point.

Antique Lady couldn't raise her voice loud enough to be heard, and mom was glued to her phone. I started walking over to the area to request that mom move her stroller and noticed that Brat #1 had vanished. I turned around to see him climbing on my polished wooden chest and jumping like it was a trampoline. My patience dropped from 0 to -9999.

I faced the mother and raised my voice, "MA'AM! I have chronic diarrhea!" She finally looked up from her phone and said, "Don't say such disgusting things around my ki—" "Lady, I need to shit right now. Move." She backed away as if I just told her I had a knife. I collapsed her brat wagon for her, and she declared that she would be leaving a negative review on Yelp. She grabbed Brat #2 by the wrist as she wailed about ice cream, and swiped Brat #2 off of my furniture. She loaded them up in the car and came back into angrily ask the name of the toy store I mentioned. A disturbing huge grin creeped across my face and I replied, "Pepe's Good Toy Joint."

There's probably a seat with my name on it in Hell.


----------



## Muttnik (Jul 4, 2018)

The really sad thing is that, with the right parenting, kids are fine in public places. Have a second cousin that's the smartest and kindest damn kid on the planet because her dad lived a shitty life and did not want to repeat it with his kids. The more time you put in to raising them and sculpting them as a person, the better put together they are. Parenting is all about a careful balance of when to say yes and when to say no. Don't deprive kids of simple joys but also don't give into them every second. 
Have another second cousin that's pretty much a borderline sociopath because her mother couldn't be bothered to raise her and my aunt gave her everything she desired. And now she's in jail because all she did was take and take without ever learning how to give. Kids are complicated puzzles but they're not impossible to solve. The only thing truly responsible for breeding a little shit is yourself. Sure, kids have their own personal quirks but bad behavior is more than often learned and replicated.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jul 4, 2018)

Alto said:


> The really sad thing is that, with the right parenting, kids are fine in public places. Have a second cousin that's the smartest and kindest damn kid on the planet because her dad lived a shitty life and did not want to repeat it with his kids. The more time you put in to raising them and sculpting them as a person, the better put together they are. Parenting is all about a careful balance of when to say yes and when to say no. Don't deprive kids of simple joys but also don't give into them every second.
> Have another second cousin that's pretty much a borderline sociopath because her mother couldn't be bothered to raise her and my aunt gave her everything she desired. And now she's in jail because all she did was take and take without ever learning how to give. Kids are complicated puzzles but they're not impossible to solve. The only thing truly responsible for breeding a little shit is yourself. Sure, kids have their own personal quirks but bad behavior is more than often learned and replicated.



This is so true. I think the issue with many parents is that there are definitely those who don't give a fuck and end up with bad kids, but more often than not, you get well-meaning parents but they are absolutely garbage at their responsibilities as a parent. I've seen it happen before. A parent means well so they raise a kid giving them everything they could possibly want/need and they turn out like total garbage. And then they wonder why those kids completely disrespects or ignores them.

The reason why they turned out that way wasn't because you didn't give them what they wanted/needed, it's because you never taught them how to be functional adults. Giving a person everything they want and need and never telling them how to be responsible about it is a sure way to fuck up a kid's future. How can they appreciate anything if they're never given the chance to appreciate it?

What many these well-meaning parents seem to not understand is that their child is not growing up the same way they are. The child is not growing with little to nothing and having to scrape by to survive like the parents probably did. It's more or less a failure to understand the child is a completely different person with there own wants and needs.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jul 4, 2018)

I've worked at Wal-Mart and Circuit City (Back when it was around), and the people who came into Circuit City were worst by far.

It was back when the iPod Nano came out, and we'd get a little selection of them, put them behind the glass, but the pink ones? No, the pink ones have to go in the safe in the manager's office because the little shits will pry open the side of the case to get at them. Not to steal them, but because they WANT THEM NOW!

That shit practically gave me an ulcer.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 6, 2018)

Edit. Long story and figured out how the spoiler tag works. I am boomer with tech sometimes.



Spoiler: Rich kids don’t get power tools



Was middle ish class kid. Got half off at a high end private high school (to fill up the token poor kid and slight educational developmental challenged). Everyone else there has families where one or both parents make 6-7 figure salary.
Love working with my hands. So I took sculptor class the whole way through school as an elective (It was a shop class called sculpture as it had to sound arty). While I wasn’t like my dad who did some pretty heavy construction as a 9th grader I knew how to use most power tools correctly and had taken weldling classes in the summer when I was in middle school.
I was basically the rich kid safety and instruction wrangler.

Don’t know how to put a battery in a cordless drill. Ok fine come ask me but I have seen kids put it in backwards and not understand how it works.

Trying to use a drill press to try and mill steel bar stock had to rip that dumb ass off that.

Stealing spray paint because you got to prove that you are truly black like the other poor blacks.

Having to help bandage a kid up because he forgot that applying a small bit of metal to the standing grinder might end up with you’re finger in the grinder bit and cut to the bone.

Try and fail at changing the blade on a band saw and it breaks when you turn it on almost cutting yourself.

Now I was never a dick to them it was all “Here let me show you how to do that safely” or “Hey it’s your first time using this watch me first then I watch you so you get how it works” unless it was the dumb ass trying to mill steel with a really underpowered drill press.

I have now idea how they got that class to run as we had on avarge 5-10 minor cuts (finger band-aid and neosporen) and 2-3 we got to butterfly band-aid that shit and get you to the school doctor. A trimester. No one died but I guess the parents liked it as it gave them first hand experience with the fix and build tools that they never had to use. And I was that wrangler keeping them from as much harm as possible.


----------

